# Cornucopia: Strings --- v. 1.4 added!



## StrezovSampling (Feb 3, 2013)

*CORNUCOPIA: STRINGS*

_lush, intimate and larger than life
_
Cornucopia is the “horn of plenty” (from Latin – cornu copiae) - a symbol of abundance and nourishment. We recorded and sampled a 20-piece string ensemble (6-5-4-3-2) which was made of the best string players in Bulgaria - all the leading players in Sofia Session Orchestra. Our intention was to create a sample library that has articulations that each composer will possibly need. 

Also, another special thing that makes Cornucopia different than other string libraries is the 'slavonic' sound – that special Eastern European orchestra 'vibe'. The sound of the library is warm and intimate, yet majestic and big – and this makes “Cornucopia: Strings” the perfect starting tool for young composers, as well as a powerful weapon in the arsenal of the professional composer. The strings were recorded in an actual orchestra position (violins to the left, celli and basses to the right) in Druzhba hall – the same hall where “Storm Choir” was recorded. The subtle natural ambiance of the space brought the samples to life without compromising the tonal clarity. We used 3 mic positions (close, decca, outrigger) to afford users full control of the spatial balance, all of which are included in the interface.
With a sampled dynamic range from piano to forte, Cornucopia can be used very well in different contexts. We have two types of patches - “Tutti” and “Basses”. In the “Tutti” patches all the violins, violas and celli play in unison (as long it's possible and aesthetic for their natural instrument ranges); the two five-string basses played in unison. Everything was chromatically sampled.

Articulation List:

TUTTI

Tutti Trills – whole tone / half tone trills
Tutti Tremolo – ordinary tremolo, two dynamics
Tutti Tremolo Sul Ponticello – tremolo, played near the 'bridge' of the instrument
Tutti Sus – ordinary sustained notes, two dynamics
Tutti Sordino Sus – sustained 'con sordino' – warm and gentle tone, two dynamics
Tutti Spicc – short articulation, played in the middle of the bow, without efford
Tutti Stacc – short articulation, sounds bigger than “Spicc”, two dynamics
Tutti Sfz – sforzando, playing with a sudden, strong emphasis; option of stacc. overlay
Tutti Pizz – pizzicato, short articulation, two dynamics
Tutti FX – clusters, atonal textures, avant-garde effects

4 Vln FFF Divisi Marc – a bonus 'special' patch, where we sampled the first chairs of first and second violins (a total of 4 players) and had them play with a very exaggerated vibrato and really, really loud.

BASSES

Bass Tremolo – ordinary tremolo, two dynamics
Bass Tremolo Sul Ponticello – tremolo, played near the 'bridge' of the instrument, two dynamics
Bass Sus – ordinary sustained notes, two dynamics
Bass Sord Sus – sustained notes, 'con sordino' – warm and gentle tone, two dynamics
Bass Stacc – short articulation, two dynamics
Bass Sfz – sforzando, played with a strong emphasis; option of stacc. overlay
Bass Pizz – pizzacato, short articulation, two dynamics
Bass FX – clusters, atonal textures, avant-garde effects


*AVAILABLE NOW AT $99 THROUGH APRIL 30th: *https://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/view/cornucopia strings.html

*OFFICIAL DEMOS*
[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/sets/cornucopia-strings#play[/flash]


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Feb 3, 2013)

Cant Wait! Great Work Guys!


----------



## matolen (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Hmmm with a name like "Cornucopia" can we expect a slew of orchestral and synth samples?? I heard some nice synth and emotional strings in that video...


----------



## midi_controller (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Can we please not do this? Just say what it is, there is no reason to throw out a video like this and not tell us what it is you are selling. Synths? Strings? Fonts? All of the above?

Ok, I get it, you want to build hype. But if you look over at the Spitfire BML thread, that has a hell of a lot of hype and they didn't have a single teaser, demo, NOTHING except "hey guys, we are doing strings!" (initially at least).

Sorry, it's just this is the third of these things I've seen sample library developers do and it just rubs me the wrong way. You don't need to use cheap marketing tactics with us, if it's awesome we will buy it (and sometimes even if it isn't, I think we are all addicted to samples :D ).

Sounds nice though, whatever it is.


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*



midi_controller @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> You don't need to use cheap marketing tactics with us, if it's awesome we will buy it (and sometimes even if it isn't, I think we are all addicted to samples :D ).
> 
> Sounds nice though, whatever it is.



+1 :D 

Yeah hehe, "we're making strings, hold on a sec and we'll announce."
Nooo. Teaaase.


----------



## Maestro77 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Agreed. And this could have easily been an audio-only demo. Doesn't really add anything to sit and watch the word "Cornucopia" being slowly spelled out. Need more info.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Of course since you are all talking about it, their strategy is working :mrgreen:


----------



## Niah (Feb 4, 2013)

I agree. bloooody teasers !

The problem with this is that I hear strings in this teaser...if it's not and just something else I will probably be very disappointed


----------



## quantum7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Please just tell us what it is.


----------



## MaestroRage (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah, I am seriously starting to get irked by these pointless teaser type videos. I mean yes it sounds good, but what part of that video is Cornucopia? All of it? None of it? Teasers like this put me in a frustrated and tainted mindset which makes me have much higher expectations then I would have had they just announced what it was.


----------



## mark812 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Funny, when Project SAM released their Lumina teaser which is as pointless as this one, no one seemed to be annoyed. :D


----------



## Ed (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*



mark812 @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Funny, when Project SAM released their Lumina teaser which is as pointless as this one, no one seemed to be annoyed. :D


But we also had a good reason to assume all or most of the instruments were from the library, and we had a good idea of what it would contain as being advertised as the 3rd volume of the Symphobia series


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*



mark812 @ Mon Feb 04 said:


> Funny, when Project SAM released their Lumina teaser which is as pointless as this one, no one seemed to be annoyed. :D



I thought that... arguably it's a little different in as much that we know that it's part of the Symphobia range, so (presumably) will be multi-section - it's not a complete info-vacuum. 8VP is another example of a big vague noise about something or other.

George has made a terrific splash with his first releases, I'm sure whatever this is will be good. But in general I have to agree... teasers with minimal / no info are just kinda annoying, and it would be nice to see a return to, um, info.


----------



## Pontus Rufelt (Feb 5, 2013)

quantum7 @ Mon 04 Feb said:


> Please just tell us what it is.



It's definitely not bells :wink:


----------



## Niah (Feb 5, 2013)

Pontus Rufelt @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> quantum7 @ Mon 04 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > Please just tell us what it is.
> ...



muaahhahahahh yeah baby yeaaa now we're talkin' !


----------



## dathyr1 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Since they did the Teaser video like the Alien movies with the text.

Maybe this is a small sample for the sequel to Prometheus.


I just saw Prometheus at home, so that was in the back of my mind when I saw this short teaser. I guess I am too much of a movie buff.

take care,

DaveT


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Hi, guys, 

more info will come soon. We are really enthusiastic about this product and we have been working on that really hard the past month (and continue to do so now). So, have a tiny bit more patience and don't get frustrated so easily - we're going to announce more things about Cornucopia in the next weeks.


----------



## midi_controller (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*



StrezovSampling @ Tue Feb 05 said:


> Hi, guys,
> 
> more info will come soon. We are really enthusiastic about this product and we have been working on that really hard the past month (and continue to do so now). So, have a tiny bit more patience and don't get frustrated so easily - we're going to announce more things about Cornucopia in the next weeks.



Like what it is? Come on man, it's not that hard! :lol: 

I'll give you an example about why it's not a good idea to promote this way. One of the other times I saw a dev do this was when Sonokinetic was going to release a new library, so they released a video teaser like you guys did, with no explanation as to it's content.

So it got people talking, and speculating on what it was. You want to know what it actually ended up being? I have no idea, because the hype was dead before it got released and I don't even remember which of their libraries it was! :D

Ah well, best of luck to you guys, and remember to update your thread title / start a new thread when you actually release info.


----------



## adg21 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Is it a pop single?


----------



## Tatu (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Soon sample dev's start making teasers for teaser trailers of trailers, just like Hollywood does. Future will tell, whether most of the hype ends up being just repetitive "done 100 times" shit. Just like Hollywood. Wait and see.


----------



## matolen (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

Well if the sounds in the trailer are any indication of the content, then I am interested...


----------



## Niah (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*



matolen @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> Well if the sounds in the trailer are any indication of the content, then I am interested...



Well it sure isn't a strezov clothing line although that would be cool too.


----------



## mark812 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*



Niah @ Wed Feb 06 said:


> matolen @ Wed Feb 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Well if the sounds in the trailer are any indication of the content, then I am interested...
> ...



:lol:


----------



## rannar (Feb 6, 2013)

This library clearly sounds... <-(Teaser of my opinion about this library when it is released, more to be revealed later.)


----------



## synthnut (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia - Teaser*

I know what it is !!!.....

They're going to wait untll April 1rst and call it an April Fools joke !!....... .......Jim


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - Poster*


----------



## Stiltzkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Ooooh.... I was looking for new strings and was having enough problems deciding which one... Now you just go and make it even harder :(


----------



## midi_controller (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - Poster*

Good job, if you get the tone of the cellos right you will be my new best friends! :D


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - First DEMO!*

First Official Demo by the very talented Henry Vartio is up! Check it out. 


*OFFICIAL DEMOS*
[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/waltz-by-henri-vartio#play[/flash]

Link: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... nri-vartio


----------



## handz (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - First DEMO!*

This demo sounds pretty sweet (Im guessing it wont be any huge expensive lib, right?)


----------



## matolen (Feb 25, 2013)

Sounds nice, looking forward to more info. Hoping you have individual sections? A generally lighter footprint would be great, too.


----------



## Bernard Duc (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - First DEMO!*

It sounds great and the composition is very nice! We want more infos!!


----------



## dathyr1 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - First DEMO!*

demo sounds nice, but usually good string sound packages are beyond my budget to purchase.

DaveT


----------



## StrezovSampling (Feb 25, 2013)

*A few details on Cornucopia*

Cornucopia Strings is ensemble based, has a variety of sustains, shorts, other articulations and FX. The library will be a very affordable option for professionals and hobbyists.


----------



## IvanP (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - First demo, and some details*

Sounds awesome!

Pretty alive, good work!!


----------



## zacnelson (Feb 25, 2013)

Such a great demo, I want to know more about Cornucopia?!!


----------



## JoKern (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: A few details on Cornucopia*



StrezovSampling @ Mon Feb 25 said:


> Cornucopia Strings is ensemble based, has a variety of sustains, shorts, other articulations and FX. The library will be a very affordable option for professionals and hobbyists.



Great job George. The Demo sounds cool. :D


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 6, 2013)

New demo for the upcoming 'Cornucopia Strings.'

"The B-Team" by Oliver Codd


[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/the-b-team-by-oliver-codd#play[/flash]

Link: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... liver-codd


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*

:o Sounds like something straight from a Hollywood film. Awesome Demo.


----------



## radec (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*

great piece of music and does sound straight outta hollywood but im not too sure on it as a demo. the strings sound okay but i can barely make em out. i wish more developers would release demos that showcased the product rather than big epic hollywood things engulfing the lib theyre demoing in the mix.

is there an isolated version to hear cornucopia? i would mind hearing a demo written that as just cornucopia to get a feel for how it sounds


----------



## Vartio (Mar 6, 2013)

@radec 
not sure if you already notised, but there's some very exposed strings action on a demo i made a while ago (already posted on the first page), so you should take a listen to that too, i think this demo shows that cornu can manage a pretty dense and bold hollywood type scenario without a problem in contrast to a very intimate performance in my demo.

heres a link:
https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... nri-vartio


----------



## radec (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*

thanks vartio, i had noticed and listened and was impressed. again though i would like to hear an isolated track of just cornucopia of your demo. 

my comment wasnt just aimed at strezov, there are many devs that do this kind of demo and i think most libs can be made to sound good when combined with other elements (and previous strezov demos have included live recording layered) and so in my personal opinion i would find it much less ambiguous for demos to be made available that just demonstrate the lib. i like to hear demos of the lib, rather not just demos of the skilled composers who use them


----------



## handz (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*



Audun Jemtland @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> :o Sounds like something straight from a Hollywood film. Awesome Demo.



Unfortunately....



But yeah it is very well done, even strings itself are bit buried here, cant wait to see this lib out.

Vartio - that Waltz demo is really cool, you did awesome job!


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*



radec @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> thanks vartio, i had noticed and listened and was impressed. again though i would like to hear an isolated track of just cornucopia of your demo.
> 
> my comment wasnt just aimed at strezov, there are many devs that do this kind of demo and i think most libs can be made to sound good when combined with other elements (and previous strezov demos have included live recording layered) and so in my personal opinion i would find it much less ambiguous for demos to be made available that just demonstrate the lib. i like to hear demos of the lib, rather not just demos of the skilled composers who use them



Radec,

I would argue that hearing a product in a full musical context along side other libraries holds equal importance to hearing it isolated. 9/10 times you're going to be using the library with other sounds in your template and you're going to want to make sure it blends in ok (especially with orchestral libs.) I've bought many libraries that sound great when I'm playing them alone, but for one reason or another they don't mix well with the rest of the arrangement rendering them virtually unusable. Henri's demo highlights the tone and overall sound of Cornucopia brilliantly. Are the few extra elements THAT distracting? As he mentioned, I wanted to show how Corn. performs in a totally different context. Luckily, there will be more examples to come, along with a video walkthrough, so you'll be able to here Cornucopia at each end of the spectrum 

- O


----------



## radec (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*



Oliver_Codd @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> radec @ Wed Mar 06 said:
> 
> 
> > I would argue that hearing a product in a full musical context along side other libraries holds equal importance to hearing it isolated. 9/10 times you're going to be using the library with other sounds in your template and you're going to want to make sure it blends in ok (especially with orchestral libs.) I've bought many libraries that sound great when I'm playing them alone, but for one reason or another they don't mix well with the rest of the arrangement rendering them virtually unusable. Henri's demo highlights the tone and overall sound of Cornucopia brilliantly. Are the few extra elements THAT distracting? As he mentioned, I wanted to show how Corn. performs in a totally different context. Luckily, there will be more examples to come, along with a video walkthrough, so you'll be able to here Cornucopia at each end of the spectrum  O


for me its not so much the extras are distracting but more that it blurs between what is the library and what is the rest of the palette and tools the demo writer had access to. i wouldnt want to get rid of these demos i think you have a good point of them highlighting how cornucopia sits with other libs. i just think equal importance is in an isolated dry demo so it is not ambiguous what is the library and what is overdubs or expensive eq/reverb units etc. that the customer wont be getting

looking forward to further demos!


----------



## Caedwallon (Mar 8, 2013)

I really like the tone of these strings! You definitely caught my attention.


----------



## Przemek K. (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*

+1


----------



## synthnut (Mar 8, 2013)

I completely agree with what Radec is saying ....I myself have bought libraries whereby demo's sounded GREAT with everything going on around them , yet on their own , I owned other libraries that sat just as well in the mix , but actually even sounded better on their own ....I too like to hear the NAKED library .....More like "THIS " is what you are buying .... "THIS " is the GUI ..... You can put a pretty dress and makeup on any woman and make her look good ....My father use to say " the makeup and the paint makes a woman what she ain't " .....Same applies here ....Again , just my humble opiniion ...YMMV ......JIm


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Mar 8, 2013)

"You can put a pretty dress and makeup on any woman and make her look good ...."

I'm pretty sure that's false...

Just to clarify, I'm not at all trying to disregard naked demos. From a consumer perspective, I think it's imperative to hear the product in it's purist form. However, I also think it's great to hear it in context. That's all. As I mentioned to Radec, there will be naked examples to come.


----------



## mark812 (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*

Dressed demos are most useful when they're done as a video walkthroughs imo..


----------



## radec (Mar 8, 2013)

Oliver_Codd @ Fri Mar 08 said:


> Just to clarify, I'm not at all trying to disregard naked demos. From a consumer perspective, I think it's imperative to hear the product in it's purist form. However, I also think it's great to hear it in context. That's all. As I mentioned to Radec, there will be naked examples to come.


for me as i said this comes down to 'what am i getting when i buy cornucopia'. this is what a demo should show and right now i am unsure what is purely cornucopia, what is other libraries overlaid, what is the mic/reverb, what is FX chains of the demo composer. surely it is not much work at all for you to render just the dry cornucopia tracks from those demos so im a bit unsure why we have to wait for future demos?

i dont mean it to be negative at all, the demos really catch my interest. i just feel a mix of anticipation and frustration of strezov announcements lacking in information for example even really basic things such as patch/articulation list 'sustains, shorts, other articulations and FX' is very vague. 

a question i am left with is this - if i buy cornucopia am i buying everything that was a string instrument from those demos? (for ex. are the pizz from cornucopia or are they from 'tickle'). i feel if its not obvious from listening then i believe the demo regardless of how great they sound (and they do sound great) has not done its job fully.


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Mar 8, 2013)

radec @ Fri Mar 08 said:


> Oliver_Codd @ Fri Mar 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify, I'm not at all trying to disregard naked demos. From a consumer perspective, I think it's imperative to hear the product in it's purist form. However, I also think it's great to hear it in context. That's all. As I mentioned to Radec, there will be naked examples to come.
> ...



I'll clarify a few things for you. All the strings in my track are Cornucopia. It would be deceiving to use other string libraries mixed in imo. I used a bit of Lex hall reverb and a tiny EQ boost on the high end. You'll have to wait for Strezov to give you more details on the product itself I'm afraid.


----------



## Vartio (Mar 8, 2013)

browsed trough the thread and bounced a completely un altered and naked version of my demo for you guys. so I think it'll be here quite soon. I have to highlight that the library has a very raw and natural tone, and it gives a lot of options to the end user on what direction they want to take the samples. and yes, the pizz is from cornucopia, and its lovely


----------



## radec (Mar 8, 2013)

Vartio @ Fri Mar 08 said:


> browsed trough the thread and bounced a completely un altered and naked version of my demo for you guys. so I think it'll be here quite soon. I have to highlight that the library has a very raw and natural tone, and it gives a lot of options to the end user on what direction they want to take the samples. and yes, the pizz is from cornucopia, and its lovely


excellent news! thanks for taking the time, looking forward to hearing  glad to hear from yourself and oliver about it all being cornucopia too


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 8, 2013)

Waltz (only Cornucopia) by Henri Vartio

[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/waltz-just-cornucopia-by-henri#play[/flash]

Link: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... a-by-henri


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*

Another demo by Henri Vartio, this time showing the 'softer' side of Cornucopia. This is what we mean with our slogan - 'lush, intimate, and larger than life' - that you will be able to use Cornucopia on different genres, ranging from trailer music to TV and documentary scores and more 'chamber' pieces.

[flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/mare-nubium-by-henri-vartio#play[/flash]


----------



## Saxer (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Henri Vartio - MARE NUBIUM*

beautiful sound and composition!


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Oliver Codd "The B-Team"*



StrezovSampling @ Sat Mar 16 said:


> Another demo by Henri Vartio, this time showing the 'softer' side of Cornucopia. This is what we mean with our slogan - 'lush, intimate, and larger than life' - that you will be able to use Cornucopia on different genres, ranging from trailer music to TV and documentary scores and more 'chamber' pieces.
> 
> [flash width=500 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling/mare-nubium-by-henri-vartio#play[/flash]



Nice, also the other demos here!


----------



## krisol11 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Henri Vartio - MARE NUBIUM*

Sounds fantastic!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Henri Vartio - MARE NUBIUM*

That really is a very lovely, delicate demo.

I have far too many strings right now, but if I didn't, this would have shot to the top of my 'to buy' list.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Henri Vartio - MARE NUBIUM*

Pricing would really be nice at this point.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Henri Vartio - MARE NUBIUM*

would also like to know and ETA ASAP please as I was about to purchase my first string library (Albion).

.


NYC Composer @ Sun Mar 17 said:


> Pricing would really be nice at this point.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings - new demo from Henri Vartio - MARE NUBIUM*

Hello there, 

finally e will be able to give more details about Cornucopia. We are thrilled to announce the official release date of "Cornucopia: Strings" - 5th April 2013. The library is a recorded string ensemble in "Druzhba" hall and has two different patch types - "tutti" (first and second violins, violas and celli) and "basses". 



Here is the official patch list: 
Tutti Trills
Tutti Tremolo
Tutti Tremolo Sul Ponticello
Tutti Sus
Tutti Sordino Sus
Tutti Spicc
Tutti Stacc
Tutti Sfz
Tutti Pizz
Tutti FX

4 Vln FFF Divisi Marc - one special patch made of four violins, playing with 'moltissimo' vibrato.

Bass Tremolo
Bass Tremolo Sul Ponticello
Bass Sus
Bass Sord Sus
Bass Stacc
Bass Spicc
Bass Sfz
Bass Pizz

Pricing is $99 throughout April 2013, $129 normal price. More demos, walkthrough videos and reviews will come in the next couple of days, so stay tuned. Feel free to share the video and spread the word! 

Kindest regards,
- Strezov Sampling team


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*

Looks fantastic! :D 

Will this be a Kontakt 4.2 Library ore 5?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*

StrezovSampling,

for my taste the price trend goes in the wrong direction. Why do you sell such a library sooo cheap?

Is the next string library then from China, for only $30? 

I not attack you personally, but this development ultimately harms all.


----------



## renochew (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



germancomponist @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> StrezovSampling,
> 
> for my taste the price trend goes in the wrong direction. Why do you sell such a library sooo cheap?
> 
> ...



Yes, string library should only be bought by those who got money in the pocket. And we should also have law to shut down all the extremely high quality but totally free opencourseware floating around in the internet too because they "harm" all the university who need student to pay tuition fee.

Sorry, I know I am talking nonsense.. but just can't help...


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



germancomponist @ 28th March 2013 said:


> StrezovSampling,
> 
> for my taste the price trend goes in the wrong direction. Why do you sell such a library sooo cheap?
> 
> ...



It looks like a reasonable price to me, with HS Silver just released at 149 euro... At this price point the developer is sure to sell a few copies, not so sure if he'd be asking for more that HS... We're talking a "tutti" library after all.. Just one ensemble plus a bass section


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



Rob @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> We're talking a "tutti" library after all.. Just one ensemble plus a bass section



Ok. Maybe I overreacted a bit. But I see all these cheap trend, and it ruins everything.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



Rob @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> It looks like a reasonable price to me, with HS Silver just released at 149 euro... At this price point the developer is sure to sell a few copies, not so sure if he'd be asking for more that HS... We're talking a "tutti" library after all.. Just one ensemble plus a bass section



Absolutely - good for George. I can't think offhand of a comparable standalone tutti string library. No true legato, but it's priced accordingly and the demos sound very nice. I guess many VI Controllers won't need this, but I'm sure there's a market out there and I wish him all the best with the release.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*

I must be missing something here. What exactly gets ruined by some developers having cheaper prices than others?


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



TheUnfinished @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> I must be missing something here. What exactly gets ruined by some developers having cheaper prices than others?



He he, don't get me wrong!

I spoke of this trend: Cheap, cheaper, even cheaper, cheapest .... . But as I said bevore, I had overreacted a bit here.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



MA-Simon @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> Looks fantastic! :D
> 
> Will this be a Kontakt 4.2 Library ore 5?



Hi MA-Simon, this library is indeed compatible for Kontakt 4.2.

Thanks everyone for the interest. Looking forward to sharing a little surprise just around the corner.

- Strezov Sampling


----------



## williemyers (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



germancomponist @ Thu Mar 28 said:


> StrezovSampling,
> for my taste the price trend goes in the wrong direction. Why do you sell such a library sooo cheap?
> Is the next string library then from China, for only $30?
> I not attack you personally, but this development ultimately harms all.



Gunther, I think I have a solution for you?
I will purchase the library from Strezov for $99. Then, I will re-sell it to you for $1,500....
Problem solved?

seriously, you might consider:
8Dio / Oboe, $99
Spitfire / Orch. Grand Piano, £ 59
Cinesamples / Randy's Celeste, $99


do you think all of these developers are also harming all?


----------



## quantum7 (Mar 29, 2013)

Developers- Please do not listen to Gunther (no offense to Gunther). We LOVE being able to easily afford sample libs. Yes, I could afford $200, $300, or even $400......but I'm almost guaranteed to actually purchase that lib when it is only $99. I absolutely LOVE the trend I am seeing these days with more developers entering the market with very competitive prices on good libraries. Hopefully gone are the days of the $1000 + sample library. I want developers to make a great living and they shouldn't be giving their projects away, but for one, two, or three hundred dollars I would think that any developer can make a profit if they produce a desirable product.


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



williemyers @ Fri Mar 29 said:


> germancomponist @ Thu Mar 28 said:
> 
> 
> > StrezovSampling,
> ...



Ha ha, great solution! 

Is not it a compliment to "StrezovSampling" when I tell him that I think his library is more valuable than $ 99.- ? 

8Dio / Oboe, $99 _= one instrument_
Spitfire / Orch. Grand Piano, £ 59 _= one instrument_
Cinesamples / Randy's Celeste, $99 _= one instrument_

There is a different between hiring and recording an orchestra and recording a solo instrument.... .

But we maybe start another thread about this theme. Not the right place to discuss that theme here... .

o-[][]-o


----------



## williemyers (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER*



germancomponist @ Fri Mar 29 said:


> o-[][]-o


Prost!


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 30, 2013)

I would like to read more about the number of musicians envolved and all the technical aspects of this library.

How much samples, how much GB, how much Round Ronbins, which articulations etc.


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 30, 2013)

lucky909091 @ Sat Mar 30 said:


> I would like to read more about the number of musicians envolved and all the technical aspects of this library.
> 
> How much samples, how much GB, how much Round Ronbins, which articulations etc.



The articulation list was posted some days ago.

Here is the official patch list:
Tutti Trills
Tutti Tremolo
Tutti Tremolo Sul Ponticello
Tutti Sus
Tutti Sordino Sus
Tutti Spicc
Tutti Stacc
Tutti Sfz
Tutti Pizz
Tutti FX

4 Vln FFF Divisi Marc - one special patch made of four violins, playing with 'moltissimo' vibrato.

Bass Tremolo
Bass Tremolo Sul Ponticello
Bass Sus
Bass Sord Sus
Bass Stacc
Bass Spicc
Bass Sfz
Bass Pizz


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you R. Cato for the list.

The library seems to be a bit "underpriced" ?


----------



## R.Cato (Mar 30, 2013)

lucky909091 @ Sat Mar 30 said:


> The library seems to be a bit "underpriced" ?



No, I don't think it's underpriced. 129 bucks for a tutti library with just one section is imo a fair price, considering the fact that there's a huge competition available with Orchestral Essentials or Sonokinetic's Da Capo.

However if you want to pay more for it I am sure they won't complain.


----------



## mark812 (Mar 30, 2013)

lucky909091 @ Sat Mar 30 said:


> Thank you R. Cato for the list.
> 
> The library seems to be a bit "underpriced" ?



You can always pay $300 or $400 for it. Donate.


----------



## deniz (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER --- Available April 5th for $99*

Who started this senseless thread about cheap sample libarys?

Be happy about the low Price.It is just a tutti stringlibary Not complete one, like LASS.It's just filling the Gap to another stringlibary
No one is forced to buy :lol: 


Cheers


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER --- Available April 5th for $99*

Hello, 

we prepared a small gift for all of you - don't worry, it is not an April fools' joke. It is in fact a free demo patch from Cornucopia: Strings. It is ready for you to try out and use in your tracks. Check for Staccato Freebie at the bottom of this post.

Not only this, but we are making a *speed contest* - our official release date for Cornucopia is this Friday, the 5th. We challenge you to create the best music possible and use our free staccato patch - it is limited into two octaves and a perfect fifth range. 
Send us your tracks either in the topic here, on Facebook or use our email (contact [at] strezov-sampling [dot] com). 

We will choose the winners by voting - so have in mind that our decisions will be subjective and will be defined by votes by our team of programmers, conductors, testers and colleagues. 

*OUR AWARDS:*

FIRST PRIZE: Cornucopia: Strings + Storm Choir
SECOND PRIZE: Cornucopia: Strings
THIRD PRIZE: a 50% discount code for Cornucopia: Strings (can be applied to the introductory prize) 

DEADLINE: 
Friday, April 5th, 20:00 GMT+2

REQUIREMENTS: 
All staccato strings in the music pieces have to be done with the Cornucopia: Strings freebie patch. 
All participants can apply with ONE track only. 

Download link for the patch (Monolith, Kontakt file)

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST ANNOUNCED*

Thank you! o-[][]-o 

Downloading... lets see if I can make something.


----------



## park bench (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST ANNOUNCED*

yes, thank you! 

Will attempt an entry.


----------



## Stiltzkin (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the freebie! Working on something now


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 2, 2013)

What a cool idea!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER --- Available April 5th for $99*



StrezovSampling @ 1.4.2013 said:


> Send us your tracks either in the topic here, on Facebook or use our email (contact [at] strezov-sampling [dot] net).



this mail adress seems to be wrong... i think it's "com" instead of "net". is that right?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Strezov Sampling Announces: Cornucopia Strings --- OFFICIAL VIDEO TRAILER --- Available April 5th for $99*



Saxer @ Wed Apr 03 said:


> StrezovSampling @ 1.4.2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Send us your tracks either in the topic here, on Facebook or use our email (contact [at] strezov-sampling [dot] net).
> ...



Exactly. Sorry for the misunderstanding, the email address is: contact [at] strezov-sampling [dot] com. 

Cheers!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST ANNOUNCED*

Two days till the release of Cornucopia: Strings. Here is our first walkthrough video of the library. Stay tuned for more! 

http://youtu.be/CXrWYRs5d-k

P.S. 
You have time till 20 pm this Friday on Bulgarian (GMT+2) time to enter our contest!

P.P.S.
And here is the track on SoundCloud: https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... -by-george


----------



## The Darris (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST --- FIRST WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*

Yeah, the newest walkthrough and demo is superb. Great work to George and his team.


----------



## Belosound (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST --- FIRST WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*

My theme with the use of the patch, its called "Staccato Modalis", all performed with the staccato preset Freebie Cornucopia,in the form of strings quartet.


https://soundcloud.com/belosound/stacatto-modalis


----------



## ceemusic (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST --- FIRST WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*

Just found this, don't think I'll have time to download the patch & get anything ready at this point. 

Will there be any special intro or reduced price for owners of previous products?

Thanks & good luck with the release.


----------



## Saxer (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST --- FIRST WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*

did anyone who sent in a contest track got a notice of arrival?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST --- FIRST WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*



ceemusic @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> Just found this, don't think I'll have time to download the patch & get anything ready at this point.
> 
> Will there be any special intro or reduced price for owners of previous products?
> 
> Thanks & good luck with the release.



Hi there, 

the price of Cornucopia will be $129, but we have introductory price of $99 till the end of April. 



Saxer @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> did anyone who sent in a contest track got a notice of arrival?



We received a whole bunch of amazing contest admissions over email and will probably listen to them today and tomorrow. Since we are preparing everything for the release of Cornucopia, we don't have the time to personally respond to all the emails. 

If you have doubts about whether we received your email - post the link here or on Facebook. 

Cheers


----------



## Chaim (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the demo patch. If you could edit the patch so that the samples stop right on release so that the samples don't always play their entire duration, the patch would be more versatile. I tried myself to do it but could not succeed.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST --- FIRST WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*



> Thanks for the demo patch. If you could edit the patch so that the samples stop right on release so that the samples don't always play their entire duration, the patch would be more versatile. I tried myself to do it but could not succeed.



You can actually do this quite easely by yourself!
Just ogen up the patch, click on the red "edit all groups" option and edit the hold and the release timer to your liking.

One thing I noticed on either f3 or g3, there is a high pitches noise in one of the rr samples. Sounding almost like a anti-vir attack signal-beep. Very distracting. It may be some sort of a metallic squeaky sound.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST --- FIRST WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*



StrezovSampling said:


> If you have doubts about whether we received your email - post the link here or on Facebook.



OK, ignore my email, here's the link to my submission:

https://soundcloud.com/wst3/changin-scenes

And thanks for the patch, and the contest - the time limit was kinda fun!

Bill


----------



## TSU (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you for this freebie, George.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Cornucopia Strings --- FREEBIE AND SPEED CONTEST --- FIRST WALKTHROUGH VIDEO*

Here is "CORNUCOPIA: STRINGS" - really thrilled to release this. The manual can be downloaded through our website. Cornucopia can be bought for $99 introductory price by 30th April, afterwards it goes to $129.

Regarding the contest - We spent the last couple of hours listening and tomorrow we will announce the winners. You sent us more than 30 contest admissions that are really, really beautiful.

*CORNUCOPIA: STRINGS *

_lush, intimate and larger than life 
_
Cornucopia is the “horn of plenty” (from Latin – cornu copiae) - a symbol of abundance and nourishment. We recorded and sampled a 20-piece string ensemble (6-5-4-3-2) which was made of the best string players in Bulgaria - all the leading players in Sofia Session Orchestra. Our intention was to create a sample library that has articulations that each composer will possibly need. 

Also, another special thing that makes Cornucopia different than other string libraries is the 'slavonic' sound – that special Eastern European orchestra 'vibe'. The sound of the library is warm and intimate, yet majestic and big – and this makes “Cornucopia: Strings” the perfect starting tool for young composers, as well as a powerful weapon in the arsenal of the professional composer. The strings were recorded in an actual orchestra position (violins to the left, celli and basses to the right) in Druzhba hall – the same hall where “Storm Choir” was recorded. The subtle natural ambiance of the space brought the samples to life without compromising the tonal clarity. We used 3 mic positions (close, decca, outrigger) to afford users full control of the spatial balance, all of which are included in the interface. 
With a sampled dynamic range from piano to forte, Cornucopia can be used very well in different contexts. We have two types of patches - “Tutti” and “Basses”. In the “Tutti” patches all the violins, violas and celli play in unison (as long it's possible and aesthetic for their natural instrument ranges); the two five-string basses played in unison. Everything was chromatically sampled. 

Articulation List: 

TUTTI 

Tutti Trills – whole tone / half tone trills 
Tutti Tremolo – ordinary tremolo, two dynamics 
Tutti Tremolo Sul Ponticello – tremolo, played near the 'bridge' of the instrument 
Tutti Sus – ordinary sustained notes, two dynamics 
Tutti Sordino Sus – sustained 'con sordino' – warm and gentle tone, two dynamics 
Tutti Spicc – short articulation, played in the middle of the bow, without efford 
Tutti Stacc – short articulation, sounds bigger than “Spicc”, two dynamics 
Tutti Sfz – sforzando, playing with a sudden, strong emphasis; option of stacc. overlay 
Tutti Pizz – pizzicato, short articulation, two dynamics 
Tutti FX – clusters, atonal textures, avant-garde effects 

4 Vln FFF Divisi Marc – a bonus 'special' patch, where we sampled the first chairs of first and second violins (a total of 4 players) and had them play with a very exaggerated vibrato and really, really loud. 

BASSES 

Bass Tremolo – ordinary tremolo, two dynamics 
Bass Tremolo Sul Ponticello – tremolo, played near the 'bridge' of the instrument, two dynamics 
Bass Sus – ordinary sustained notes, two dynamics 
Bass Sord Sus – sustained notes, 'con sordino' – warm and gentle tone, two dynamics 
Bass Stacc – short articulation, two dynamics 
Bass Sfz – sforzando, played with a strong emphasis; option of stacc. overlay 
Bass Pizz – pizzacato, short articulation, two dynamics 
Bass FX – clusters, atonal textures, avant-garde effects 


AVAILABLE NOW AT $99 THROUGH APRIL 30th: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/produc ... rings.html 

We will address all your suggestions for future updates, so don't hesitate to contact us.


----------



## BenG (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Congrats on the release! From all that I have heard so far, it really sounds great. Very raw and natural sound, I love the imperfections!

All the best,

Ben


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



> From all that I have heard so far, it really sounds great. Very raw and natural sound, I love the imperfections!


Thats why I just bought it! o/~ 
Close mic position sounds like raw & earthly close mics. The close position in Albion & Loegria is a little flat-ish & damped sounding. (Also the new Bioshock Infinite score had a lot of nice close strings.)

I WISH though there would be another download option to the 6.2 GB single file.
I'will try with my download manager of choice, but a split up arround 1GB part option would be very welcome!


----------



## JRokujuushi (Apr 5, 2013)

The web site says Cornucopia is compatible with Kontakt 4, but K4 won't open the patches and says they were written by a newer version of Kontakt. I can open them using Kontakt 5 Player, but that only opens them in a time limited demo. Any word on when the K4 patches will be available?

EDIT: Just went through all the patches. The two bass trem patches open in K4, but they're the only ones.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Hi,
Cornucopia is K4 compatible. We will send you the patches again. Can you send us an email on a private message please?

We will also make an alternative download option for those of you who asked for a split series of archives.

Thank you.


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Looks like a great deal for the money. Does the modwheel (or other assignable CC) control dynamics on all patches, or is it just by velocity? Couldn't tell from the video.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



Maestro77 @ Sat Apr 06 said:


> Looks like a great deal for the money. Does the modwheel (or other assignable CC) control dynamics on all patches, or is it just by velocity? Couldn't tell from the video.




Yes, the modwheel does control dyn on most of the patches (except stac, spic, etc)!


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

I'd also appreciate a split dl.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 6, 2013)

We assigned our friends from Primal Consultancy to script the new option for the split .zip archives. We hope that this will be ready by Monday, otherwise if you bought the library and want to download the files separately - contact us and we will provide new links for you (currently making the archives and uploading those).

Thanks for your kind words and support for the library!


----------



## jtenney (Apr 6, 2013)

That's good to know, George, about redoing the download situation, because I bought the library last night and I was wondering where the email was with the download links... Now I know...

later,
John


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 6, 2013)

Dear John, 

did you check your spam/junk folder? 
Our server marks the email to you as 'Sent". 

I've resent you an email with the links (split .zip archive)


----------



## 667 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

I quite like the sound of the sordinos in this. The shorts are very good too. I hope you continue this as a series and expand the library over time.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Still downloading, 3 parts to go!



> I hope you continue this as a series and expand the library over time.





> 4 Vln FFF Divisi Marc – a bonus 'special' patch, where we sampled the first chairs of first and second violins (a total of 4 players) and had them play with a very exaggerated vibrato and really, really loud.



+1 Some more of these "unusual" special patches would be very welcome.
Small section (2-4 strings) prefered!


----------



## 667 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

To elaborate, I mean paid expansions. $99 is quite acceptable for ~6GB of sampled strings and I'd be likely to add to these if it meant more articulations, some additional non-tutti patches, etc.


----------



## JRokujuushi (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for sending the patches! I don't know why the originals only loaded in K5, but everything's working properly in K4 now. I'm looking forward to working with these!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 7, 2013)

After one busy day of listening throughout the tracks, we came to the conclusion that the finest pieces were the following three. All of you sent us absolutely marvelous tracks and we are really, really honoured that you too NOT not be our final contest. So stay tuned for more! 

Also, I am using the post to notify you that we can already send you split archive files, so that if you have slow internet connection you can download the library in smaller parts. 

AWARDS: 

1. Benjamin Goldman - CORNUCOPIA: STRINGS + STORM CHOIR (free copies)
https://soundcloud.com/benjamingoldmanm ... cornucopia

2. Robert Douglas - CORNUCOPIA: STRINGS (free copy)
https://soundcloud.com/rbtprod/cornucopiamast48

3. Nathan Einhorn - 50% discount on CORNUCOPIA: STRINGS (can be applied to introductory price as well)
https://soundcloud.com/meridian-3/cornucopian-journey

Please get in touch with us so that we could send you your awards! 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Loving the library so far! 

Here is a little test done with Cornucopia only (just a little bit of flux verb-session reverb was added for tails) 
https://soundcloud.com/ma-simon/call-of ... cornucopia


----------



## Gusfmm (Apr 7, 2013)

Simon- there is something weird about that piece, not quite sure what, as it seems the combination of a few things. But specially odd to me was the vibrato on the high strings (all sections?), it gives the whole piece a weird feeling of tuning issues. Very artificial sounding. Not sure it makes this library any justice frankly. The FX's are cool, but the rest is objectionable.


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



> Simon- there is something weird about that piece, not quite sure what, as it seems the combination of a few things. But specially odd to me was the vibrato on the high strings (all sections?), it gives the whole piece a weird feeling of tuning issues. Very artificial sounding. Not sure it makes this library any justice frankly. The FX's are cool, but the rest is objectionable.


 :oops: Hm. The issue is _NOT_ related to the library, I just like to double some lines sometime. I used the 4 violin patch 2 times, one normal and one time pitched down 2tones and mapped up 2 tones again to get a different sound. Maybe the now slower vib is coliding with the normal vib. I kinda like that effect though.


----------



## JRokujuushi (Apr 7, 2013)

On the subject of tuning issues, I noticed the Bass Sus patch has a microtuning script on it (possibly others as well, this is just the patch I noticed it in). I haven't been able to figure out what triggers it, but sometimes when playing a note it'll drop the preset tuning value to 0, which detunes the note slightly, and other times it'll increase the tuning value to 100, which increases the pitch of the note by a full semitone. 

Seems easy enough to fix by bypassing the script and adjusting the tuning in the Mapping Editor, though.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 8, 2013)

Gusfmm @ Mon Apr 08 said:


> Simon- there is something weird about that piece, not quite sure what, as it seems the combination of a few things. But specially odd to me was the vibrato on the high strings (all sections?), it gives the whole piece a weird feeling of tuning issues. Very artificial sounding. Not sure it makes this library any justice frankly. The FX's are cool, but the rest is objectionable.



Basically the "4 Vln FFF Divisi Marc" is quite an experimental patch and is not very traditional in terms of classical music sound. 
As for the other patches - they have a normal amount of vibrato inside, only the fff dynamics on the sustained patches are played with molto vibrato. 



JRokujuushi said:


> On the subject of tuning issues, I noticed the Bass Sus patch has a microtuning script on it (possibly others as well, this is just the patch I noticed it in). I haven't been able to figure out what triggers it, but sometimes when playing a note it'll drop the preset tuning value to 0, which detunes the note slightly, and other times it'll increase the tuning value to 100, which increases the pitch of the note by a full semitone.
> 
> Seems easy enough to fix by bypassing the script and adjusting the tuning in the Mapping Editor, though.



We have programmed a slight tuning inside Kontakt, because we had slight problems with the basses intonation vs. tutti intonation on some of the notes. We'll have it checked out.

-----------------------------------

A new demo for Cornucopia: Strings by Romain Paillot in a more classical context.

Check out 1:15 onwards in particular, which demonstrates the intensity and passion achievable with this library.

https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... -by-romain

Also, here is our second walkthrough, covering the "Tutti FX" patch: http://youtu.be/W0J1YeGHBes


----------



## rpaillot (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

"Basically the "4 Vln FFF Divisi Marc" is quite an experimental patch and is not very traditional in terms of classical music sound. "

Actually, it's the patch I used to make the soaring octave line in the demo. It's a really great patch to add emotion and intensity to a high string line.


----------



## Gusfmm (Apr 8, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ Mon Apr 08 said:


> Basically the "4 Vln FFF Divisi Marc" is quite an experimental patch and is not very traditional in terms of classical music sound.



I just watched you YT walkthrough's and realized the sound is indeed that of the 4 Vln FFF patch. Not my cup of tea I must confess. But I think my main problem with Simon's piece really was that such a strong vibrato, which one would commonly expect to hear on strong lines, is used for much broader dynamic lines that. at moderate levels, IMO sound weird, forced, unnatural.

George- if you recorded basses separately, why not recording each section independently? That'd have been a completely different motivation to invest in your library, as for now, the tutti has very little appeal to me. Maybe that's in the queue?


----------



## Saxer (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

lovely library! nice "bernard herrman" sound (not just because of the psycho-fx). i like the heavy vibrato on the ff-level of the sustains! 

question: is the "legato" a real legato with transition samples oder just a monophonic sustain? or some tricky in between?

and if i could offer a wish: would be great to have an attack- and release-button on the gui for all the sustains.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 8, 2013)

Listening to all your feedback and suggestions, we made a couple of improvements on the instruments: 

http://199.115.117.207/downloads/StrezovSampling_CornucopiaStrings_v1.1_Instruments.zip (http://199.115.117.207/downloads/Strezo ... uments.zip)


*Mod wheel is at max on first load and will remember its setting after each subsequent save.
*Vol range increase up to +6dB, default is now 0dB
*Outputs are now set to 'default' on load which means that vol/pan will work on the instruments (setting this to any other user outputs bypasses the instrument vol/pan)
*Shorts now have tighten and shorten buttons Microtune display fixed
*Auto Round Robin/Legato now on all long patches. This will activate whenever a note is repeated. Legato turns off for RR or chords. The number of RR variations can be adjusted in the script.



Gusfmm @ Mon Apr 08 said:


> George- if you recorded basses separately, why not recording each section independently? That'd have been a completely different motivation to invest in your library, as for now, the tutti has very little appeal to me. Maybe that's in the queue?



Honestly? Budget wise. We are a small sampling company (we started three months ago) and sadly it is not possible for us to have all the sections separately for 4-5 hours in a recording hall with all the equipment. Decided to that with the basses since they have a relatively small range and will be recorded in 1/3 of the whole time. 



Saxer said:


> lovely library! nice "berard herrman" sound (not just because of the psycho-fx). i like the heavy vibrato on the ff-level of the sustains!
> 
> question: is the "legato" a real legato with transition samples oder just a monophonic sustain? or some tricky in between?
> 
> and if i could offer a wish: would be great to have an attack- and release-button on the gui for all the sustains.



It is a scripted legato. We will have this into consideration! Thanks!


----------



## damstraversaz (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Hi George,
just try it today , and I must say I really like the tone !



May I suggest you some ideas ?

for the shorts :
tighten and shorten works great, unfortunaly you can't map this button to midi cc, so you need 2 instruments for using both. a keyswitch could be very useful, at least a cc1 one control for switching from short to long.

for the sustains:
I'm thinking the legato works great but could be best, of course you can tweak directly the script.
One thing I really miss is the possibility to change the attack with velocity. For exemple blakus cello 1.6 do this perfectly( as he's in your team, could be easy to speak with him !) audiobro lass too. this a is a great way to had more natural feeling with small difference between notes. Combined with cc1, that's surely one of the best way to make expressive strings. actually i'm feeling a bit limited by using just cc1.
a scripted portamento for very low velocity could be very useful too ( for exemple less than 10). Again, blakus cello works like this , and it works perfectly.I tried a little with the script from blakus cello and it works great with tutti, althought there is some issue with the others scripts from cornucopia ( surely the auto RR and legato control)

and a little dream ... a poly legato patch. technically possible but surely hard to do ( soundiron do this for exemple)

that's just suggestions of course !
best,
Damien


----------



## doctornine (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Some installation instructions for the 1.1 update would be really helpful :oops:


----------



## ptrickf (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



doctornine @ Tue 09 Apr said:


> Some installation instructions for the 1.1 update would be really helpful :oops:


 I unzipped the file and put .nki files in the instruments folder, and the the .nkr and .nkc files in the main folder. I then had to show Kontakt the main folder to load the new versions.


----------



## doctornine (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

=o


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



ptrickf @ Tue Apr 09 said:


> doctornine @ Tue 09 Apr said:
> 
> 
> > Some installation instructions for the 1.1 update would be really helpful :oops:
> ...



Yes, the update is basically extracting the files in the Instruments directory. 

-----------------------------------------------

Here is also an updated version of the freebie: 
http://199.115.117.207/downloads/CornucopiaFreebie_v1.1.zip (http://199.115.117.207/downloads/Cornuc ... e_v1.1.zip)


----------



## Simon Ravn (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Pretty interesting sound! Still haven't decided whether I should hop on or not, but interesting nonetheless!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Simon! 

Here is another demo, this time entirely 'naked' and created by Alex Pfeffer: 

https://soundcloud.com/strezov-sampling ... combustion


----------



## 667 (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



Simon Ravn @ Wed Apr 10 said:


> Pretty interesting sound! Still haven't decided whether I should hop on or not, but interesting nonetheless!


I think for $99 it's worth it. The Alex Pfeffer demo is a pretty good example of the sound out-of-the-box. It is not the fanciest strings library in the world but if you're addicted to strings like I am it's worth it for the sords alone (I think they're really nice). At this price point I'd expect just one full section so having the basses separate is nice.

As mentioned I'd love to see some affordable expansions to this library. I like the different sound and feel of these players. In fact I'd be happy with just some sustains and some sordino sustains-- no need for huge articulations list, the tutti shorts are very usable. So since we already have the basses recorded separately, you could do Cello, Violas, Violins I and Violins II. No need to re-do all the shorts separately. I'd be ok with combined patches too, e.g. Cellos+Violas, and VlnsI+VlnsII but obviously if costs allow separate is better.


----------



## schroerob (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Does anyone else have CPU spikes in Kontakt when using the legato patches? All other patches work fine but as soon as I use one with legato i get with each key I press a CPU spike in Kontakt and can hear a crackle. Same issue happens in a complete empty project with one instance of Kontakt and only one patch loaded.

I don't have any problems with other patches of Cornucopia nor other libraries. Seems really strange. Kontakt 5 is up to date and I also use the v1.1 of the library.


----------



## schroerob (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Nobody?


----------



## BoulderBrow (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*

Actually yes I got spikes and audio cackle from that patch. Had to changing buffer to 512 got rid of it but I was surprised I had to since it was the only patch loaded


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



schroerob @ Fri Apr 19 said:


> Does anyone else have CPU spikes in Kontakt when using the legato patches? All other patches work fine but as soon as I use one with legato i get with each key I press a CPU spike in Kontakt and can hear a crackle. Same issue happens in a complete empty project with one instance of Kontakt and only one patch loaded.
> 
> I don't have any problems with other patches of Cornucopia nor other libraries. Seems really strange. Kontakt 5 is up to date and I also use the v1.1 of the library.



Hello, sorry it took a while to respond - we were busy preparing the 1.2 update. 

Can you please share your system specs? Also, please download the new 1.2 update and tell us whether this will fix your issues. 

-------------

http://199.115.117.207/downloads/StrezovSampling_Cornucopia_v1.2.zip (CORNUCOPIA STRINGS V. 1.2) 

Here are the v1.2 patches and resource folder. Updated as follows:

* Sample location updated to avoid searching for unused folders
* Trills Looped
* Keyswitches for all buttons

Any older Resource folders (.nkr) are not needed and can be deleted if the older patches are not used. After extracting, please use the 1.2 patches - you can keep the older ones just in case, or just delete them. 

Big thanks to Justin - our patient and talented programmer, to our friend Leo for his support and of course to all our customers that continue to share their feedback - we go through all of your emails and suggestions and try incorporating as much features as we can. 

We continue developing Cornucopia: Strings so that it can be a really inspiring composing tool. 

Kindest regards,
Strezov Sampling team


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Apr 22, 2013)

did someone ever ask if "cornucopia: strings" mean that there are more sections to come? You could for instance be the first to record a Brass section only with muts - think about it


----------



## schroerob (Apr 22, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



StrezovSampling @ Mon Apr 22 said:


> Hello, sorry it took a while to respond - we were busy preparing the 1.2 update.
> 
> Can you please share your system specs? Also, please download the new 1.2 update and tell us whether this will fix your issues.



I have downloaded and tested with 1.2 but problem still exists. I have written now an E-Mail to the support where i describe the problem in detail and also provide the name of the patches and my system specs too. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April*



schroerob @ Mon Apr 22 said:


> StrezovSampling @ Mon Apr 22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, sorry it took a while to respond - we were busy preparing the 1.2 update.
> ...



Hello, 

we haven't received anything on our email. Can you please send it again? 

Best,
G.


----------



## schroerob (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April --- ver. 1.2 added*

Ok strange as I used your contact form on your website. I have now written an email to [email protected]. Hop it works this time


----------



## qeiynn (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April --- ver. 1.2 added*

Just wanted to congratulate you on your new product. Just got it and can easily say it's got some great value for the money.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all the great feedback. Cornucopia Strings is available at $99 for just a few more days, before it goes to $129.

https://www.strezov-sampling.com/produc ... rings.html


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Apr 29, 2013)

I bought Cornucopia and Thunder this weekend, couldn't have made a better decision , These libraries are a must! and for that price is a no brainer! more feedback soon! now back to play with my new toys from strezovsampling Thanks guys! ^^


----------



## HardyP (Oct 3, 2013)

*Glitch in Tutti sfz patch?*

Anyone hearing the glitch on the highest G in the mentioned patch? It´s in the RR var. 2, seems to be that one violinist touched the neighboring open A...
Hope it can be fixed!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April --- ver. 1.2 added*



> Anyone hearing the glitch on the highest G in the mentioned patch? It´s in the RR var. 2



I hear it too. It's not just you. It's a bit wonky at times . Some of the patches have no sound at first and I have to turn the modwheel down and up again to get volume back. I resave the patches with modwheel up and it still reverts to that . Not ideal for play back although modwheel midi control through midi in DAW seems to fix that .


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry for not replying to this - we missed this thread. 

There are some errors in the initial recordings and scripting; we've been working on Cornucopia 1.3 for a while now - trying to clear out the CPU usage bug and make the legato sound better, as well as edit samples that don't work. Write us an email if you found more bugs too! 

We will keep you updated.


----------



## HardyP (Oct 17, 2013)

StrezovSampling @ 2013-10-17 said:


> There are some errors in the initial recordings and scripting; we've been working on Cornucopia 1.3 for a while now - trying to clear out the CPU usage bug and make the legato sound better, as well as edit samples that don't work. Write us an email if you found more bugs too!


Thanks for answering (even late), I started to fear that you are forgetting "old" products. But keeps me now confident, that it was the right decision to join your journey, also with the StormII fundraiser. Will try support as much as possible.
Good luck, and thanks for regular further updates (technical and status)!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 17, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April --- ver. 1.2 added*

@Hardyp I'm sure Strezov will have an update after Storm Choir II is released which I know they are now deep into . I really like some of the Corcucopia Strings sounds . It has some of my favorite Staccatos and pizzicatos. Layer the Cornucopia or Tickle pizzicatos with Albion I pizzicato and you get magic. :D


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 18, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Thu Oct 17 said:


> @Hardyp I'm sure Strezov will have an update after Storm Choir II is released which I know they are now deep into.



Looking forward to the Cornucopia 1.3 update. But first and foremost I'm happy to hear that George and his team is deep into the work with Storm Choir II now. The goal for the Indiegogo crowd funding was $10.000, but happily it reached more than $16.000. I hope the extra funds will make it possible for Strezow to make Storm Choir II something really special..

Is SC II still sceduled for release sometime around christmas?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi Jon, 

we are doing everything we can to deliver Storm II somewhere around Christmas - suffice to say that the file exchange is really slow *hint*  We recorded lots of stuff and can't wait to share with you guys! 

Cheers,
G.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April --- ver. 1.2 added*

I just want to chime in on this thread and give a thumbs up to Tickle- I dialed it up for two pieces last week just to try it, and was very pleasantly surprised by its excellent tone quality and great sound straight out of the box. It might be the stealth hit of Strezov Sampling. :wink: 

I'm looking forward to SC 2.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 16, 2014)

Hello all. 

December was a very busy month for all of us. Apart from working on Storm Choir 2, we managed to do a couple of other things... among which is the new Cornucopia: Strings 1.4 version! It can be downloaded from our "Updates" page!

What's new: 
- new legato script that was given to us by David Healey from Total Composure. This should fix some of the CPU issues that MAC users were having. 
- Auto RR option (borrowing "neighbour" samples) that you can use to avoid the 'machine-gun' effect now can be used in chords.
- enhanced "Tighten" and "Shorten" buttons - now those can be adjusted to your preference

http://www.strezov-sampling.com/products/updates/


----------



## MA-Simon (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: RELEASED: Cornucopia: Strings --- $99 Introductory Price Till End Of April --- ver. 1.2 added*

Thank you for the new Buttons! :D

Downloading!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jan 16, 2014)

You are welcome - it was a very thoughtful suggestion; honestly we haven't thought about this at first. 

Let us know how you found it


----------



## HardyP (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Glitch in Tutti sfz patch?*



HardyP @ 2013-10-03 said:


> Anyone hearing the glitch on the highest G in the mentioned patch? It´s in the RR var. 2, seems to be that one violinist touched the neighboring open A...


Unfortunately NOT fixed in V1.4 ;-(...


----------



## anp27 (Nov 28, 2014)

I own Cornucopia Strings 1.4, having problems with the FFF Divisi patch. Sometimes in my Logic session, it doesn't play. The controls look as if they are playing (the Round Robin variations are moving) but there is no audio coming out. I have thoroughly checked all the routings, it seems like the problem stems from the patch itself as all the other Cornucopia patches are working just fine. Please help!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello, 

Have you tried turning the modwheel up?


----------



## HardyP (Jun 25, 2016)

HardyP said:


> *Re: Glitch in Tutti sfz patch?*
> Highest G, round robin 2
> 
> Unfortunately NOT fixed in V1.4 ;-(...


Again also not in V2 ;-((…

But in general - THANK you VERY much for the great update, finally the CPU spikes seem to be gone, the new GUI is a real joy to work with, additional content,… top notch!!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jun 30, 2016)

HardyP said:


> Again also not in V2 ;-((…
> 
> But in general - THANK you VERY much for the great update, finally the CPU spikes seem to be gone, the new GUI is a real joy to work with, additional content,… top notch!!



You're welcome!

We really appreciate your feedback, but unfortunately it wasn't possible to fix this little issue with the current sample pool.


----------

